
JSDosbox - mikemoka
https://sourceforge.net/projects/jsdosbox/
======
TazeTSchnitzel
There's also Em-DOSBox, a port of DOSBox to JS using emscripten:
[https://github.com/dreamlayers/em-dosbox](https://github.com/dreamlayers/em-
dosbox)

It powers the Internet Archive's DOS games library, and also
[https://win95.ajf.me/](https://win95.ajf.me/) (Windows 95 in your browser!),
the latter being my own project (hi!).

~~~
d33
Related - "What makes DosBox on web.archive.org so slow despite JIT?"

[http://stackoverflow.com/q/35361954/1091116](http://stackoverflow.com/q/35361954/1091116)

------
JoshGlazebrook
Is it bad I'm still turned off by anything hosted on sourceforge? Even after
the recent changes.

~~~
mashlol
I wasn't aware of any changes. What did they change?

~~~
niftich
Under new management, they discontinued the bundled adware, started scanning
all projects for malware, and are shown that they're serious about trying to
repair damage to the brand caused by the previous owner [1][2].

[1] [http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2016/06/under-...](http://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2016/06/under-new-management-sourceforge-moves-to-put-badness-in-
past/)

[2] [https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-
fut...](https://sourceforge.net/blog/sourceforge-acquisition-and-future-
plans/)

~~~
TeMPOraL
Thanks for the reminder. I somehow missed or forgotten that, and continued to
be heavily biased against them. Hopefully they'll succeed in bringing
SourceForge back to a respectable level.

------
em3rgent0rdr
Internet archive already has a bunch of dos games emulated inside browser,
free to play.

------
ianpurton
Please. Not sourceforge.

~~~
kyriakos
Sourceforge has recently changed owners and the first changes was to get rid
of any adware etc so I personally think we should give them a chance.

